# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Proteger l'acces a mon disque dur externe

## scarface0018

Bonjour,

est-il possible de proteger l'acces "a la racine" de mon dd externe afin que des que je branche mon dd externe sur n'importe quelle machine, on me demande un mot de passe (que j'aurais defini prealablement) si on veut acceder au contenu de ce dd externe ?

(( J'ai deja essaye TrueCrypt et PGP Desktop Professional mais ils cryptent carrement les fichiers a proteger (dc pour ouvrir ces fichiers, je dois decrypter et ca met longtemps quand ya beaucoup de Go) et ces applications doivent etre installees sur la machine ou je branche mon dd. ))

L'ideal serait une protection style 'le code PIN pr un mobile' ou 'le mot de passe de notre compte utilisateur sous Windows' ou autre... 
Je precise que je veux pas utiliser un acces biometrique (reconnaissance d'empreintes digitales... !)

Merci.

----------


## RideKick

j'ai fais un tite recherche a la vole je t'ai trouv a :

http://www.01net.com/telecharger/win...hes/31990.html

c'est ce qu il te faut ?

Edit : Un autre aussi : http://www.01net.com/windows/Utilita...hes/26556.html

----------


## scarface0018

merci beaucoup je vais essayer ca

----------


## scarface0018

slt

en fait, ces 2 programmes doivent etre installes sur la machine ou je vais brancher mon dd.

Sinon j'ai trouve un autre soft : EXE Password Protector qui ajoute un code specifique au fichier a proteger (donc pas besoin d'installer ce soft sur ttes les machines ou le dd pourra etre branche) => c'est ce soft qui se rapproche le + de ce que je cherche.
MAIS il protege QUE les .exe...

en tt cas, merci beaucoup et n'hesite pas si tu trouves d'autres softs.

----------


## Bluga - IESN

Salut
Je cherche le mme type de protection que toi, as tu trouv une solution  ton prob??

Merci d'avance

----------

